# RAAF F-111 Belly Landing



## ham-pete (Jul 26, 2006)

A Royal Australian Air Force F-111 flying from RAAF Base Amberley Queensland lost a wheel on take off. It flew over the sea for 2 1/2 hours dropping fuel. While this was taking place, landings were run on a simulator and a arrestor wire was set up. Here is the video of the landing.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2006)

Yep, this must be the third thread on this topic now.


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 26, 2006)

.


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 26, 2006)

Could not post the video first time, for some reason - sorry, but here it is now.


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 26, 2006)

.


----------

